# Warthunder Level 63 Account



## IronEddie (15. November 2014)

Aus zeitlichen Gründen habe ich einen Warthunder Account abzugeben... Level 63 (Nur Flieger, keine Panzer etc.)
Investitionen: STEAM Pack (aktueller NP EUR24,99) Dora Advanced Pack (aktueller NP EUR29,96) + ca. EUR66 für Premium investiert. Noch 200Golden Eagles auf der Uhr und 3,8 mio Silver Lions... (ggf., evtl. auch Saitek Pro Combat Rudders, separat zu verkaufen)

Preis €40


----------

